# Lucky the kitten saved from fire



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

The Rescue | Life With Cats

a little over-dramatized, but nice story.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

The video is super cute! Done in a movie trailer style. I wish they had spent a few more seconds showing just how the resuscitation was done though. Would love to hear what happened to the kitten afterwards.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Lots of details are lacking. The article did say the kitten was taken to the local animal shelter and was reunited with its family. It also says the kitten had originally been found by the kids in a shopping cart and taken home. What it doesn't really say, and I can only assume, is the family wasn't home when the fire broke out.


----------

